
3D Dimensional Network and Security Operations Center with Built in AI Assistant - jockdarock
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/3data_3data-analytics-activity-6693533020328210432-EYyD
======
jockdarock
Check out what 3data.io is cooking up, disrupting the cyber security and IT
world with a 3D dimensional data platform with built in AI for visualizing and
interacting with your networking and security data.

